# Arrgh, they merged my pull request



## Jose (May 12, 2020)

Compile on Freebsd by Jose123456 · Pull Request #1044 · EQEmu/Server
					

Don't know that there's any interest in Freebsd, but if there is, these small changes are needed for compilation on Freebsd. Note that you'll have to pass -DEQEMU_BUILD_ZLIB=OFF on the cmake comman...




					github.com
				




Now I'm going to have to see if it actually runs under Freebsd. (I'm kidding. This is good news.)


----------

